

  updated apn (3g etc) spreadsheet - please help improve - imajes
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0ApUL84Veb0LxdERMb0xYVEZUZ0l0VTRFUFVla3NPaXc&hl=en

======
imajes
Hey,

I took the data from <http://www.taniwha.org.uk/gprs.html> which has a pretty
horrible format/ hard to read, and turned it into a google spreadsheet. It's
useful to have bookmarked, especially if you travel and switch out SIMs.

Would appreciate help fixing up the dns (my script wasn't that smart... :))
and any updates you guys might have!

thanks!

------
chrisbolt
I'm surprised that APN settings aren't stored on the SIM card.

~~~
Maven911
Normally the operator sends apn settings with a system called ADC so that apn
name changes or new apn can be sent to subscribers via this push Method

